# My Brute auf Deutsch



## F@br!x (27. Juni 2010)

Hey Hey,

für die unter euch die auch ma hier und da nen Browsergame zocken
es gibt nun mybrute auf Deutsch... ma so als Info für euch

Mein Brutalo einfach ma antreten und schaun obs euch gefällt

mfg


ps.:  und nein ich kann engl. und hab nen engl. Char ;D


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Juni 2010)

Du meinst wohl eher diesen Link hier: Mein Brutalo  und nicht http://fabrix.meinbrutalo.de/


----------



## F@br!x (27. Juni 2010)

ehh hab ich den link vergessen ich depp ^^

danke dir für die änderung


----------

